# Living in Johannesburg



## Chris UK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I have just been offered a position in Sandton, Johannesburg with a large company and considering moving my family from North London, UK.

I am not one to always believe what is written in the press and the opportunity to experience a new culture does appeal to me.

Can people suggest good areas to consider living and schools for my soon to be 5 year old to go to?

Is moving to Johannesburg a good idea at the moment, how is the economy, etc, etc??

All and any form of advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,

Chris


----------



## clarewood931 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Chris

My husband has been out in joburg 4 weeks now in a place called Sandton, which he has said is very nice and im going out on friday to visit and house hunt.

We have three children our youngest is 5 this month but have been told that he won't start school untill he is seven in Sa.

My husband has said that you do have to be carefull and there is a lot of crime out there but so far he has note seen it and has only read about it in the news papers and whats on tv. Bit like here in the uk (but you have to remeber the crime is there and can be very bad)

Will be back on the 15th august and will give you my opinion as a over protective mother as to weather i think it is safe or not.

Clare


----------



## Chris UK (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Clare,

I hope you have fun house hunting and wish you a safe journey.

I look forward to hearing your news!!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris UK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just been offered a position in Sandton, Johannesburg with a large company and considering moving my family from North London, UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I lived in Sandton for 2 years..
it is quite safe place and u have places to shop very near by...

And abt Schools... There are some schools in Morning Side... I guess they are nice one..u can check out those, once u r there...

Cheers
Anu


----------



## kapila (Sep 6, 2008)

hi .......did u get ur ans chris .yups same situation.......to go or not to.i have two kids 8yrs and 4 yrs.My hubby has been offered a job in sandton and we `r not sure what to do.But few of our friends r there ,they r positive about that place.So rather than just reading....on the net.....(which will just scare u ,as it did to me) .... talk to ur friends .i have lived in africa for past 8 yrs .U have to be lil cautious.I know people who were mugged etc ..
First thing stop comparing it wth so and so country and its security.. no this is africa....u `ll surely fall a prey,if u go by the same standard as in ur home country.Yes u have to be street smart. People say there r some no go areas.....don`t go there. I am not sure ,but i think i am going to take my chances.Was lil bit more sure after talking to my friend.BUT its not 100 percent ,i am still on wth my research on this place which looks like a JUNGLE. SO......
..keep looking .....if i get an ans i`ll forward and if u .....


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris UK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just been offered a position in Sandton, Johannesburg with a large company and considering moving my family from North London, UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

It's been a while - so I am not sure if you have moved and settled yet in Johannesburg?
I have recently returned to South Africa after 6 years living in the UK, in particular in London.

So far I am really enjoying my time in South Africa, and I hope you are too!

Mike


----------



## Quicksmile (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Chris...

Welcome to South Africa... I am a South African living in Johannesburg and have just accepted an Expat posting to the Middle East. I live in a suburb called Emmarentia, not too far from Sandton, about 10 kms... and own a large house that I am now looking to rent out to an Expat family. Let me know if you would be interested... My house will be available anytime from the 15th of November onwards...

South Africa is an awesome place... I have no doubt you will enjoy your stay here...!


----------



## NMcElroy (Jan 6, 2010)

*Want your advice please*

Clare

Just wondering, now that you have been living there a while, what you think of it. My Hubby announced last night he may have an opportunity to get a job in Joburg. Having read various bits & pieces I am concerned. Number one the security thing is worrying, also we have a 4 year old (who is currently at school in N.Ireland) & a 1 year old. You mentioned that the kids don't start school until they are 7, is that correct?

How have you setlled in, how are the kids getting on, is everyone making friends? What about a social life...I read somewhere that people don't really go out after dark, is that true?

I'm sorry to bombard you with loads of questions but wqould really appreciate an honest reply!

Thanks

Nichola



clarewood931 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> My husband has been out in joburg 4 weeks now in a place called Sandton, which he has said is very nice and im going out on friday to visit and house hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Nichola,

I have replied to your thread.

The truth is you will always get people who think this place is paradise etc. I suppose you just have to fact the facts... crime especially violent crime is about 100 times more prevalent than the UK... FACT!! - NOT A GUESTIMATE! Those that have returned of late and are enjoying their return, great, hope it lasts but I doubt it. You returnees are going through the honeymoon period. Friends, family and familiar surroundings make life worth living again... then reality will sink in and the grind will wear you down... I really hope not, but...


----------

